# Retrieving pics from a cell phone



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How do I do it?  

I don't normally use the camera on the phone, but I caught an interesting photo today when I was coming home from work and I don't have a clue how to get it from the phone...

I would assume it involves e-mailing it to myself, or something like that, but I don't even know how to do that.... I can't find anything in the manual either, so I thought someone here might have a quick answer.  

FWIW, it's a Motorola flip phone with Verizon service.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

do you want to download it to your computer? does your phone have a usb port on it to do a transfer. you can try that.

what model phone do you have?


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Your phone may have bluetooth rather than a USB connection. You're phone model will help us help you


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

please say it's NOT a v710...

http://www.nuclearelephant.com/papers/v710.html

you could be SOL

apparently verizon has disabled that bluetooth features, amongst others unless you shell out $60 for a Filetransfer card.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, I'd like to transfer it to my computer, but I don't see anything like a USB port.

The model is a V265.

Speaking of bluetooth, there's another thing I don't have a clue about...


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

From a quick bit of research, it looks like you'll probably have to buy a $25 data cable + special software to connect this phone to your computer via USB. Here is the cable at some random online store:

http://www.cellphonemall.net/wireless/store/accessorydetail.asp?id=41524

I would check to see if Verizon carries it though.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

if you contact verizon about the ability to transfer pictures to your computer, you will need to get their "Get It Now" feature. because if i understand the reviews correctly, you will need to purchase a cable, but you need verizon to enable to feature on the phone to be able to transfer the files.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

I wasn't sure if the "Get It Now" service was for the cable as well; I thought it was just for wireless transfers. Your best bet would be to call Verizon and ask before you go spending a bunch of money on this stuff.

Verizon likes to disable as many extra features as possible and then charge you for them. How badly do you really want that picture? :-?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks all. 

We do have the "get it now" feature. I'll give them a call to find out about the other options.

Is there just a way to e-mail it to myself, to save a few bucks, though? We do have an e-mail option, but of course I've never used that either....


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, you can email the pictures to yourself. I've done it on several moto phones. Try doing a google search on how to set up the email service on that phone, as it's different for different models.


----------

